# Anyone knows any grass-fed burgers?



## kijamika (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi everyone. I love burgers and a good fat juicy burger is all I need when I am hungry but since I have decided to go on grass-fed I find it difficult to find grass-fed burgers. Can anyone suggest me a good place where I can find grass-fed burgers?. I am really concerned about the issue of grass-fed and that is the reason I am looking for them and they should also have a good taste â€¦.as food without taste is not worth the hunting for it.


----------



## hell fire grill (Mar 29, 2008)

A local butcher should be able to STEER you in the right direction.


----------



## white cloud (Mar 29, 2008)

Where ya from ? Theres a local farmer around here that has naturally feed beef. The whole animal is ground into burger, which makes for a real healthy tasty burger. No hormones, antibiotics just fine lookin animals roaming the grassy fields. $2.75 a # in MICHIGAN


----------



## bbq bubba (Mar 30, 2008)

How does a burger eat grass??


----------



## lomby (Mar 31, 2008)

I get my share of the burger from  SteakBurger. Not only the burger tastes good but itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s grass-fed. I think that it just answers your question as it supports both of your concerns. They really make those as if they are second to none and it also has that feeling of security that you are not being duped about grass-fed beef. I am enjoying my part of food with them and hope that you will also have a try at it.


----------



## welshrarebit (Jul 21, 2014)

All of my cows eat only grass and legumes that are on my property. I usually slaughter one a year and mostly ask for it to be hamburger and stew meat. I do get a few steaks and roasts also...


----------

